# Gay Rappers Exposed



## 001 (Aug 10, 2009)

gay rappers exposed

nuff said

lets start by lil wayne

http://www.hottestmess.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/lil-gay-wayne.jpg













now lets check p diddy,,,, exposed as a regular at gay bars














*pdiddy is bisexual*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7jTQDLVlWo


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 10, 2009)

haha nice. i figured.


----------



## 001 (Aug 11, 2009)

check out the industry on youtube... his video is good and still ongoing 


http://www.youtube.com/user/PimPb1420



*The Industry*

come on a trip down the rabbit hole

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6EA4616B4DC3CD58


----------



## turkish420 (Aug 11, 2009)

thats fuckin hilarious! i dont buy the little wayne in fishnet though, looks like and impersonator to me, still hilarious though!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 11, 2009)

South park had some funny shit like that on yesterday I think about P whoever lol,


----------



## 001 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Breaking the Oath*! PT1 of 2read info)



*Breaking the Oath*! PT2 of 2read info)



*Dave Chappelle On Secret Societies and homosexuality*

**


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

lol look at the guy in the background of the middle of the 3 lil Wayne pics! he looks so shocked! thats why i belive this might not be a hoax. the fishnet pic looks a little photoshopped but you can see the tat on his chest. whats gay about the fitst pic?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Aug 11, 2009)

From what I've learned from Law and Order SVU is that all brothers are on the down low. Nothing shocks me.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

is he kissing.... himself!?


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 11, 2009)

haha i guess .. I thoght it was him and Kanye at first lol


----------



## 001 (Aug 12, 2009)

elvis had some doggy pictures too its not a new thing.......

here is the full picture of lil wayne


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha lmao


----------



## 001 (Aug 13, 2009)

off topic again

thier was a good video on the net called check the lyrics but youtube pulled it......

check evlis video..... is thier a woman in the whole seen or lyrics.... its some gay shit man....

check when evlis comes out the sell,,, there is two 1313's on each side of him

also what did "number 47 said to number 3"? lol sick shit man

Elvis *Jail House Rock*




also check the guys dancing behind elvis,,, they look like they bumming him lol no joke

also they looking in each others eyes and shit,,, gay man trying to inspire you and make shit acceptable

also really listen to the words man...... p.s the only things in a jail house that rocks is the beds lol everything else is bolted down


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 13, 2009)

lmao, all those guys look so freaked out cuz of that near kiss lol


----------



## 001 (Aug 14, 2009)

*lil wayne takin up for nelly*


**





*Photographer Ask Lil Wayne If He's Gay*






*Lil Wayne Is Gay, And ADMITS IT!!*


----------



## 001 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Fuck Lil Wayne. (The most epic video exposing lil wayne ever.)*


hahahaha this is funny


----------



## fakegame (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=robYHdwvByk&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## fakegame (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GuQN_YngJY&feature=relmfu

*WHAT IS THE TRUTH? This is all incorrect & gay*


----------

